

Lakota Indians Adopt New Digital Currency, Mazacoin, as Legal Tender - mdesq
http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2014/03/07/lakota-nation-strives-for-independence-with-digital-currency-mazacoin/

======
dragonwriter
Current source article title: "Lakota Indian Promotes New Digital Currency,
Mazacoin" (there is a correction notice in teh source article.)

No one has adopted it as "legal tender", one guy is promoting it, and has
duped a few news outlets (including Forbes and the WSJ) by issuing false press
releases about official adoption by either the Oglala Sioux Tribe or the
Lakota Nation. An article [1] linked in the corrected WSJ article notes (but
the WSJ does not) that the tribe has denied that the person promoting it is
even on their roles as a member; the corrected WSJ article does note that the
member of the Lakota Nation governing council that they discussed it with had
never heard of it and seemed suspicious of it.

[1]
[http://www.indianz.com/News/2014/012781.asp](http://www.indianz.com/News/2014/012781.asp)

------
keithflower
Post title misleads: the article does not say the Lakota have "adopted" this
currency.

